# SILK WORMS ARE A AWSOME FOOD TO ADD TO YOUR FISHES DIET



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

just wonderd why know one feeds there piranha silk worms i looked at a chart for silk worms and they are really good to add to a piranhas diet special for growth and protien, at least i thought.

SILK WORMS

Fat 43% k cal

Calcium 0.5% mg/ k cal

phosphorus 0.6% m/g k cal

protein 64% k cal

vitamins
B1/B2/B3


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I wouldnt even know where to get them.


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

anybody out there feed silk worms or even heard of silk worms


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im interested.
I dont think anybody has a clue with the lack of responses....
Do you have any links to them you can post?


----------



## ashkahn (Nov 12, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Im interested.
> I dont think anybody has a clue with the lack of responses....
> Do you have any links to them you can post?


You can buy silkworms in plastic bags (just like crickets) at your LPS. Well, they sell them at mine at least, but I've never tried feeding them to my RBP.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah you can buy some at some specialty stores and you can cultivate your own from that purchase..not worth the time IMO..earthworms are better.


----------

